# HR - Burning at stake (WIP)



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is my WIP on my burning a pilgrim, Spooky1's idea, at the stake.
I used GhoulishCop's video for burning coals and added flame pots per suggestions by ladysherry, P5 and Blackrose1978.
I need to tinker with the blinking lights a bit but feel good that my new neighbor, who is a fireman, came out on his front porch as I was taking these photos and said, whoa is someone there? When I answered he said thank goodness, thought I needed to put out your porch fire.



















100_1620.mp4 video by dude_ia - Photobucket

I am open for any and all comments to make it better. Thanks for looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems to me if it was good enough to fool a fireman, you don't need any suggestions from us

The flickering shown in the video really does look like a burning ember.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The video looks real. What kind of lights are those??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The coals look real and came out wonderfully. I'm looking forward to see the Pilgrim at the stake.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I used 2 strings of LED orange rice lights. A string is about 28 or 30 feet long with about 80 lights and has several different light speeds. My fire ring, I don't think you can tell by my photos that it is a ring, is about 28 inches across the middle. I added 3 flame pots so it would look like still flaming. Thank you LordH and Roxy and Spooky1 for your kind words.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great looking coals. The little flaming bits really add to the realism.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think the coals and fire are very convincing. I love the little flames 'licking' out from the coals. Well done Hairazor! Yay you!
(I may 'borrow' some of your methods...)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is my Pilgrim burning at the stake. The picture is not the best but it is the only one I have that shows her. Sure had a lot of people slowing down to look.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow HR, that looks fantastic! I love the flames too. I think it looks great.  What is a flame pot? Is it a real or fake flame? I'm guessing fake.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

She's pretty calm for being burned at the stake


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mwahaha, revenge is sweet, or so say the witches


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking good! Wonderful switch up!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I like it alot. I shall borrow it. but I think I am going to do a burned skellie instead of the pilgrim. Man I love this forum.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Jan she turned out GREAT! A little well done though, hee, hee. What a very cool prop and I love it that you had people slowing down to see her. Take a bow!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Omg! Lmao!!!! This is classic!!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Copchick, a flame pot has a small fan and colored silk that blows up and looks like a flame. Got several small ones at the Dollar Store a few years back. Similar to this:










Lord H, of course she is calm, I hypnotised her so she wouldn't cause undue havoc, heehee

Ladysherry, would love to see you do a Skellie burn!

P5, Well done, hahaha!

Roxy, Dark Angel and Great Pumpkin thanks for looking and kind words!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so glad you made my idea come to life. I love how she turned out. Great job.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

I adore this idea! The fact the the tables have been turned and the witches are burning the pilgrims is such a great one! Great work on the embers too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Spooky1, thanks for the idea to burn a pilgrim instead of a witch. I had a lot of fun with it and all my customers had to check out my progress on the fire ring each week. 

Tortured-serenity, glad you like it.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

that's a fantastic concept witches burning the pilgrim! what a great execution awesome job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks fantastic! Did you have to explain the idea to many people?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Gee where was I in October???? LOL I missed all this. Great job! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scareme, no one asked me about the concept. They were probably afraid to, heehee!

Cat_Bones and Headless, glad you enjoyed! Must admit burning a pilgrim instead of witch was Spooky1's idea which made great sense to me!


----------

